# where to find t-shirt tag information?



## haxereth (May 23, 2011)

I've been searching on the internet and cannot seem to find the exact information I need to put on my custom tags. I know is required but the exact information (country of origin, washing info, everything else) for the exact products is what I need, and since I won't be printing these myself or obtaining the shirts first I have no clue. The exact shirts I will be using are Alstyle 1701 and American Apparel 4408. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

The required info is...
Country of Origin
Fiber Content
RN Number (or Full Corporate name)
Care Instructions.

For more details, read: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## haxereth (May 23, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> The required info is...
> Country of Origin
> Fiber Content
> RN Number (or Full Corporate name)
> ...


I know WHAT is required but since I don't have the actual t-shirts with the original tag and will be having the tags printed on them before I receive them I need to know the exact info to put in there. I know the fiber content and RN number but I don't know where to look for everything else.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

haxereth said:


> I know WHAT is required but since I don't have the actual t-shirts with the original tag and will be having the tags printed on them before I receive them I need to know the exact info to put in there. I know the fiber content and RN number but I don't know where to look for everything else.


You won't find that on the internet, every shirt is different and the info changes often. Why aren't you asking your supplier?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Joe is correct. You need to communicate with your supplier. There is no set standard for this info. In fact, a supplier may outsource production to several countries, so the shirts you use may require different labels depending on where they came from.


----------



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> The required info is...
> Country of Origin
> Fiber Content
> RN Number (or Full Corporate name)
> ...


I know this has been discussed in other threads but the round and round discussion of it left me with a headache and no answer to this question:

_*Whose RN# needs to be on there? Mine or the manufacturer of the blank apparel I'm using? *_


Also, what about the size of the garment? Doesn't that need to be on there too? 


For my infant/toddler line I am planning on using Monag blank apparel and having a tagless label screened/pressed in - in the case of a tagless label, how would you advise I structure the layout of my label? 

Thanks!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Marite said:


> _*Whose RN# needs to be on there? Mine or the manufacturer of the blank apparel I'm using?*_


Either one is fine.

I have read conflicting info regarding the use of manufacturer's RN numbers without permission, so it's a good idea to contact them about it before you use it.

But if you have your own, it's best to go that route.



Marite said:


> Also, what about the size of the garment? Doesn't that need to be on there too?


It's a good idea to include the size on the label. But it's not actually an FTC requirement.



Marite said:


> how would you advise I structure the layout of my label?


It's really up to you. Check out a few labels in some local stores to get some ideas.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Mine or the manufacturer of the blank apparel I'm using?


It can be the manufacturer. So if you're using Monag, you can use Monag's RN number.



> Also, what about the size of the garment? Doesn't that need to be on there too?


Yes, that would be very helpful to the customer 



> how would you advise I structure the layout of my label?


Check this thread:


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> It's a good idea to include the size on the label. But it's not actually an FTC requirement.


Thanks! Am I correct that the care instructions are also not actually an FTC requirement?


----------



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

Rodney said:


> Check this thread:
> 
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


Thanks Rodney! I've gone over that thread again and again and everytime my head spins with all of the back and forth.  

Since I'm doing an infant/toddler line, I'm also concerned about making sure I have CPSIA compliant info on my apparel as well, so between the two - my head was spinning! At least the FTC stuff is a lot more straight forward...unfortunately, the CPSIA and those involved in it have absolutely no clarity to offer to those of us in this business. Thanks for your continued quick responses and input - this forum is incredible.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Marite said:


> Thanks! Am I correct that the care instructions are also not actually an FTC requirement?


Nope, that is not correct. Care instructions are required.


----------

